# Sexing a mutation of Zebra Finshes



## Alley (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello,
Here is our new Zebra Finch!
Settling in well
Can anyone help with their mutation and sexing?
No black our orange cheek patches, but quite the bright beak, feet and does have a bit for the dark line on the chest...
Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new zebra finch, he/she is beautiful! 

Unfortunately, I can't help with gender since I'm not familiar with the species as I have never kept finches as pets.
We have a few members here who own finches and hopefully they will be able to help you out. 

Good luck with your latest arrival! If I were to take a guess (a very uneducated one), I'd say female due to the overall bulkiness and built of the body. 
But don't take my word for it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a pretty little bird  
Alas, I also am clueless as to the mutation :dunno: 

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, it's been years (decades actually) since I had Zebbies, but I think that is a male. I'd have to go away and research to remind myself of the different varieties though, no time just at the moment....


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Its a gorgeous bird!







And he is a cinnamon or fawn depending on who you talk to







usually they have cheek patches... but its not unheard of some that don't... unless he is also got the penguin mutation (white body and grey head. Males would have white cheek patches)


----------

